# Need some help, please...



## mjpeter (Nov 8, 2013)

I live in WI, and my husband recently got a concealed carry permit. Now, he purchased a new rifle a few weeks ago for deer hunting, so I think he feels a bit guilty getting a handgun right away, so I thought I'd purchase one as a gift for him this Christmas. Now, I know next to nothing about guns. 

I think it would be more fun to watch him open something, but at the end of the day would it be better to get him a gift certificate so he can get one he is comfortable with? I'm thinking no more than $1,000 or so. Legally, this would be easier as well, correct?

If I did get him one, any ideas for a nice handgun for someone with rifle and shotgun experience but not too much with handguns? Thanks!!


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, as you pointed out, pretty hard to predict his preference purely based on the info you have given.

Since he has experiences with rifles and shot guns, hard to imagine him appreciating .22 lr, therefore I would recommend either a 1911 or a .45 ACP.

A few makes and models I would suggest you visit in the local gun shops.

Smith and Wesson 45-At around $500 this bad boy would satify his desire for a handgun without breaking your wallet. All around good gun for the price.

CZ 97-I love CZs and this .45 is also a naughty boy. A bit tougher to find locally but should be easy on the net. Beautiful looking gun with an attitude. Price tag is around 650 after its said and done.

Glock 21-Although personally not a Glock fan this model is almost unanimously one of most sought after hand guns. Ask any law enforcement about the Glock 21 and you will see what I mean. Should be no more than $700 from your local gun shops.

If you have not completely closed the doors on $1000+ guns I have a few more.

Kimber 1911-a wide variety of barrels and sizes to choose from, but any of those will do. Trust me, his friends will be envious. Be ready to spend anywhere between $900 to $1300.

Springfield TRP-Top of my 1911 wish list ATM. One man once said this gun is capable of shooting wings off of flies. Price tag $1400.

Good luck girlfriend. I wish my wife thought of sparing me the freedom to my firearms, let alone actually buying me one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice idea to buy him a handgun as a surprise. But......*don't do it*. Don't buy him a gift certificate from a store either.

If you want him to buy a handgun, just tell him to do it, or hand him some cash. Buying a firearm is a very personal under-taking, and you need some knowledge to do so properly.

The thought of someone buying me a firearm is a nice thought. Realistically though, chances are good they'd buying something that I wouldn't have bought myself.


----------



## mjpeter (Nov 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Nice idea to buy him a handgun as a surprise. But......*don't do it*. Don't buy him a gift certificate from a store either.
> 
> If you want him to buy a handgun, just tell him to do it, or hand him some cash. Buying a firearm is a very personal under-taking, and you need some knowledge to do so.
> 
> The thought of someone buying me a firearm is a nice thought. Realistically though, chances are good they'd buying something that I wouldn't have bought myself.


Why wouldn't a gift certificate to a gun store be a good idea when I know he wants a gun?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

There's no problem in you buying a gun and giving it as a gift,there's actually a question to mark on the form 4473 you will fill out to distinguish you are buying it as a gift.Having said that I have never done it so I don't know if there is any more info involved beyond marking that off or what,it wouldn't be a bad idea to stop by a shop and ask the details if someone here doesn't pop in with the answer.Technically if you buy a gun and give it to someone else,that's a "straw purchase" and is illegal.

If you aren't a sweetheart,I like you and there should be more ladies like you.I've found just the opposite in a reverse roll,I've bought weapons for my ladies and the majority don't think much of it.Anyway,since he has never been into handguns I think your best bet is enclose a gift certificate in something.If he has a sense of humor,you could buy him a water pistol and put the certificate upside down under it in a bow,and on the card say you thought he should have something to go with his new permit.What he should do is try out some friend's pistols and go rent a few to try them out to make a good decision to spend the money on,then there's no loss if he doesn't like something and has to trade it off for something else.

$1000 is either plenty or a real good start,depending on what he likes and if he's into high quality or not.In the 1911 world,you can have an RIA for 1/2 that price with money for ammo and a carry belt and holster,(a Glock falls in there also but I personally dislike them).A good average Colt or Springfield Armory is right at a grand and good guns,Kimber starts there and goes up but I think they are way over priced for their quality.If he gravitates towards higher quality like the semi-customs of Les Baer,Wilson and Brown,they can run from just shy of 2 grand to over 3.The majority of other guns don't have such a huge price swing,but the 1911 has been around for over a century and has been copied and so called improved upon over the past 3-4 decades.For your average service type pistol that the majority of people (including cops) carry,he has a lot of options available.

Stress one thing to him about carrying though-a good belt and holster is extremely important.Your average belt just won't cut it to hold a gun tight to your body,a good belt will run $70+,and double that+ for exotic leather.A good holster will run about the same 70-150 without exotic leather,but they are worth it once you find the style you like.There are holsters that run in the $40+ range,and they are good to find out what style you like,because he will end up with a few finding the perfect one,but some of these use a generic 1.75" belt slot which isn't great on the 1.5" belt that is the most popular size for carry and looks-those larger ones pretty much yell out I'm holding up a gun with this thing.So,a real good belt and decent holsters,when the holster design he likes is found buy a real good one of top quality and it will last him for life.

I'm done rambling but don't forget hell need to have plenty of ammo to practice,handguns are harder to shoot than long guns so it will take a while to hone in proficiency,and a good shooting coach or trainer will make that happen quicker with no bad habits to retrain away.Let us know how everything goes.

EDIT: Actually Paratrooper has a good point on a certificate,you aren't stuck to one store that way and may find a better deal somewhere else.Heck,they may not even want to give you back 1/2 that money if you buy a $500 gun and push more stuff on you to buy.Cash in an envelope is always good.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Before buying him a handgun take the time and go to a range that rents so he can try out several and get an idea of what he likes and get an idea of what you may like to shoot also.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just buy him a sig Sauer 226. Makes an excellent first handgun.
It would make me smile for years


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

mjpeter said:


> Why wouldn't a gift certificate to a gun store be a good idea when I know he wants a gun?


Because he would be committed to buying a gun from one store, which may or may not have reasonable prices, and / or selection.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

if my wife got me a gift certificate to a firearms dealer for $1000, it would be the best x-mas ever,period!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum........

The worst would be to buy one as a gift. It would be best to purchase a gift certificate for him.... Attempt to find out if he has a favorite gun store if possible....... Or better yet, as suggested give him the cash with the stipulation it is for handgun purchase.......

Handgun ownership is a personal thing. What one person likes the other doesn't...... There are those that swear by Glocks, S&W, Ruger, Colt, etc., there is no one best weapon for all...... One big factor for most handgun owners is how the weapon "feels in the hand"..... It seems that certain weapons once held in the hand whisper "I am the one you want".........

Also mentioned, and its a good idea. is for your husband to find a range that rents handguns to see which one a person might like......


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

My suggestion would be to purchase a plastic, single pistol, gun case, put a note inside that says "please fill this case," wrap it and gift it like that. Tell him you would like to go along when he picks out his gun, he'll probably enjoy your company, and you'll get to see him act like a child while he shops.


----------



## mjpeter (Nov 8, 2013)

high pockets said:


> My suggestion would be to purchase a plastic, single pistol, gun case, put a note inside that says "please fill this case," wrap it and gift it like that. Tell him you would like to go along when he picks out his gun, he'll probably enjoy your company, and you'll get to see him act like a child while he shops.


Do you know my husband, lol?

Thanks for all the advice everyone!!


----------



## bolinb (Oct 18, 2013)

high pockets said:


> My suggestion would be to purchase a plastic, single pistol, gun case, put a note inside that says "please fill this case," wrap it and gift it like that. Tell him you would like to go along when he picks out his gun, he'll probably enjoy your company, and you'll get to see him act like a child while he shops.


:thumbup:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I still think a squirtgun on top of hidden money would be funny.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

high pockets said:


> My suggestion would be to purchase a plastic, single pistol, gun case, put a note inside that says "please fill this case," wrap it and gift it like that. Tell him you would like to go along when he picks out his gun, he'll probably enjoy your company, and you'll get to see him act like a child while he shops.


Two thumbs up! Very creative and makes it kind of a dual gift. He gets the gun and she gets the thrill of seeing him all excited.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> My suggestion would be to purchase a plastic, single pistol, gun case, put a note inside that says "please fill this case," wrap it and gift it like that. Tell him you would like to go along when he picks out his gun, he'll probably enjoy your company, and you'll get to see him act like a child while he shops.


Excellent idea, and have lunch out that day as well. :smt023


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have gotten gift certificates to my favorite gun store from my wife, fortunately they have a large selection to chose from and they call me a "frequent flier", but, there are other gun stores in the area that have very little to offer and some of the sales people are what I call "gun store commando's" who have little knowledge of what they are selling and like to brag about their exploits. Here's where a gift certificate can be a problem. There are a lot of really nice guns out there for under $1000 both new and used, I would suggest, since you wanted to give your husband a handgun is to give him the $1000 for the express purpose of purchasing a handgun and let him choose. This way you will avoid any legal technicalities. I'm not sure, but I don't think that on the form 4473 that there is an area where you can claim that you are buying the gun as a gift for someone else, I don't see how that can be legal. I accidentally checked "no" on the first question on form 4473 which pertains to whether you are the purchaser of that firearm, and the store refused the sale in spite of the fact that I have a concealed weapons permit. They wouldn't even let me correct that simple mistake and rudely gave me a lecture and told me to come back tomorrow and try again. Needless to say I will never set foot in that store. What I don't understand is that you can buy a firearm for yourself and then later on sell it to someone else without any paper work which is considered a private sale which is perfectly legal at least in my home state of Arizona. Not that I want that to change, but how is this any different than a "straw purchase"? Personally, I would not sell any of my guns to an individual who didn't have a concealed weapons permit from my home state, just for my own piece of mind. After all if the gun is sold to anyone who answers an ad and used in a crime it will eventually be traced back to the original purchaser.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Nice idea to buy him a handgun as a surprise. But......*don't do it*. Don't buy him a gift certificate from a store either.
> 
> If you want him to buy a handgun, just tell him to do it, or hand him some cash. Buying a firearm is a very personal under-taking, and you need some knowledge to do so properly.
> 
> The thought of someone buying me a firearm is a nice thought. Realistically though, chances are good they'd buying something that I wouldn't have bought myself.


This... is what you should consider doing. This is a very personal purchase and should be treated as such.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Excellent idea, and have lunch out that day as well. :smt023


Oh , bull crap , if you can have a top of the line sig , cz, etc. Seeing your budget us 1000$. 
And have it under the tree all wrapped up. That's the way to go. What's he going to do from Wednesday (Christmas) until Monday . Dry fire a gift card!!!. C'mon get creative. She wants to know what gun . Not what to do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Oh , bull crap , if you can have a top of the line sig , cz, etc. Seeing your budget us 1000$.
> And have it under the tree all wrapped up. That's the way to go. What's he going to do from Wednesday (Christmas) until Monday . Dry fire a gift card!!!. C'mon get creative. She wants to know what gun . Not what to do.


Buying a firearm is more personal than buying someone a pair of shoes.

People have bought me shoes. I hated them......the shoes......not the people.

I stand-by my previous advice.* DO NOT BUY *him a gun. Unless, you know for sure, exactly what make and model he'd like. If you know that info., then good luck getting one at the very best price possible. Yes, they do vary greatly in price for the same exact gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Buying a firearm is more personal than buying someone a pair of shoes.
> 
> People have bought me shoes. I hated them......the shoes......not the people.
> 
> I stand-by my previous advice.* DO NOT BUY *him a gun. Unless, you know for sure, exactly what make and model he'd like. If you know that info., then good luck getting one at the very best price possible. Yes, they do vary greatly in price for the same exact gun.


It would be a first gun, how many handguns do you have? 1000$ to spend could get you a very personal gun..
I just don't know the legalities ,,if it's possible to purchase a handgun and have it gift wrapped under the tree


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If he gets that gift card, and buys a Taurus , it's on you paratrooper.:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> If he gets that gift card, and buys a Taurus , it's on you paratrooper.:smt033


I advised *NOT* giving a gift card. Cash rules!

Cash may not be as personal as some gifts, but it's popularity cannot be denied. One of my worries, was that the wife just might have purchased a Taurus, because of it's price point, among other reasons.

As far as legalities go, I'm not sure as to what you are referring to. It was my impression that the wife did not have any experience and/or knowledge in regards to buying a firearm. The worst thing you can do, is ask someone w/o any knowledge of a particular item, to go out and buy one. Chances are very good, it will not go well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I advised *NOT* giving a gift card. Cash rules!
> 
> Cash may not be as personal as some gifts, but it's popularity cannot be denied. One of my worries, was that the wife just might have purchased a Taurus, because of it's price point, among other reasons.
> 
> As far as legalities go, I'm not sure as to what you are referring to. It was my impression that the wife did not have any experience and/or knowledge in regards to buying a firearm. The worst thing you can do, is ask someone w/o any knowledge of a particular item, to go out and buy one. Chances are very good, it will not go well.


She said ,,she had 1000$ to spend. Give her a few suggestions on quality guns to buy.lol.
The legalities I was referring to is the wife permitted to buy a handgun for her husband without him being present.:numbchuck:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> She said ,,she had 1000$ to spend. Give her a few suggestions on quality guns to buy.lol.
> The legalities I was referring to is the wife permitted to buy a handgun for her husband without him being present.:numbchuck:


Just not enough details about hubby and what he would like as far as a handgun goes, his preference in regards to caliber, type of finish, features, etc. $1000.00 will go along ways in buying a handgun. Better to be safe and get what he would like, rather than take a chance at something she thinks he would like.

She can buy a gun and then gift it to him w/o a problem, as long as he's not a convicted felon.

That's why I advised giving him the cash. He buys exactly what he likes, avoids his wife having to make the purchase, and at the end of the day, life is good.

BTW.....part of the overall joy of having a gun, is being able to participate in the process of deciding on which gun you want and buying it. At least for me it's that way.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

He has never owned a handgun, just received his CCW . He may go out buy a glock , just because he doesn't know any better,lol.
Would you have been disappointed to own a TAC ops 226 for a first handgun.
I give up,lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> He has never owned a handgun, just received his CCW . He may go out buy a glock , just because he doesn't know any better,lol.
> Would you have been disappointed to own a TAC ops 226 for a first handgun.
> I give up,lol.


Knowing my luck as it is, if someone were to go out and buy me my first handgun, it would probably end up being a Hi-Point.

Knowing that is a possibility, I would want to avoid it at all costs. Therefore, I buy my own. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Knowing my luck as it is, if someone were to go out and buy me my first handgun, it would probably end up being a Hi-Point.
> 
> Knowing that is a possibility, I would want to avoid it at all costs. Therefore, I buy my own. :mrgreen:


:toimonster: I'm going back into my man cave


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Our gal manager just went thru this. She asked him for choices of a handgun he liked. Gave her two or three ideas, so still will be surprised come Christmas morning. This isn't an area I would guess. Ask him!

Don't recall the model, but was a 1911 version, about a thousand.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the idea about either a gift wrapped toy gun (squirt gun was mentioned) with a card indicating that his gift will be the real thing and that she will be happy to accompany him as he narrows down his choices and finally takes his decision. For a man and wife, this is nothing but a good thing. Time together, doing something he enjoys and perhaps her learning some things she had never given much thought about. Yeah, I like this one.


----------



## boze (Oct 21, 2013)

My handgun experience is almost nonexistent but I can't resist replying to such an interesting thread. 

I have problems with gift cards because it's just money that's locked into a specific store. The larger the amount the less I like the gift card idea because of how it limits your shopping. 

If he has a friend you could recruit, I'd suggest getting the friend to go test some different handguns at a range. Then the friend could go behind his back and tell you which one he says he likes best and he'd never wise up to your involvement. I would be surprised as heck and never suspect a thing if that happened to me!


----------

